# feed the birds



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I have just filled all the bird feeders and told my neighbour off.
He thinks birds get a lot of energy fro his white loaf. :roll: 


Dave p


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Daily routine, sack of carrots plus hay for the nags, fill up the two feeders in the Blackthorn bushes plus scatter a few handfuls on the ground.

The ponies like birdseed, so we have to feed them first, otherwise they will stand around and hoover up what we put on the ground, even inside the bushes.

We buy the large bags of bird seed fron Costco.

Peter


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

First thing in the morning before the kettle goes on the birds get there dried mealworms. We have a pair of blackbirds that wait for the door to open and are there before you get back in. Also feeders topped up with wild bird seed, peanuts sunflower seeds & hearts, suet pellets & any scraps of fat from our meals.
Shame we seem to be missing a lot of the tits & green finches this winter, probably down to the wet year we have had, ( the feathered ones) 

Steve


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Our field is out in the countryside, no houses for at least a mile, but the birds come from some distance away to pick up bits of carrot and seeds from the hay etc.

We have rabbits and a fox or two, but we have arable land on each side with chicken fencing on their boundaries, so we have a little enclave in the middle of the fields.

Chelveston Airfield is behind our paddocks:



















The Northants/Bedfordshire country border runs down the B645, down the left-hand side of the area, along the bottom edge and off to the right.

We are the most northerly part of Northants.

Peter


----------

